# Help me find powerful church music



## KristinkaApelsinka

Hello)
Please, help me find powerful church music like Widor's Surrexit a mortuis, Lizt's Ressurexit, Mozart's and Verdi's Dies Irae and etc.
I don't like barocco and opera singing in religion music) Love organ, kettle drums and powerful choir
What you can advice?


----------



## Azol

Of course this:


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka

azol said:


> of course this:


that's wonderful!!!


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka

Ohh I've found Bruckner's Te Deum... Famtastic!


----------



## Azol

Not many aware of this modern composer (Rihards Dubra), but his music deserves wider attention:






I recommend this recording:
https://play.spotify.com/album/4KCU...e&utm_source=open.spotify.com&utm_medium=open
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00JQM2I5S/


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka

Wow unusual! Reminds me Schnittke)


----------



## Bruckner Anton

You may also like Dvorak's Dies Irae.


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka

Oh, maestro, I've heard it and that's magnificent!


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka

So, this is my playlist.

Antonín Dvořák - Requiem aeternam
Antonín Dvořák - Dies irae
Rihards Dubra - Te Deum
Anton Bruckner - Te Deum
Anton Bruckner - Tota puchra es
Hector Berlioz - Tuba mirum
Lucien Deiss - Dieu regne
Guiseppe Verdi - Dies Irae
Charles-Marie Widor - Surrexit a mortuis
Liszt Ferenc – Resurrexit! 

These symphonies has religion characters:
Gustav Mahler – Symphony №2, Final
Gustav Mahler – Symphony No.8, Final

Not religious, but should be mentioned:
Camille Saint-Saëns – Symphony No. 3, Final

Who wants to add?


----------



## Pugg

Strange not seeing the "Libra me" part from Verdi's requiem.
Do also try the : Alles Vergängliche ist nur ein Gleichnis - Gustav Mahler / symphony no 8 ( the last part)


----------



## KristinkaApelsinka

I've mentioned Mahler ^^ I've listened this in live and it was incredible!


----------



## Chatellerault

Powerful 20th century organ:





Messiaen divides it in sections:
a) The strange opening uses three Hindu rhythms as three "rhythmic personages". The component time-values of one remain static, thos of another are progressively augmentes, while those of the third are diminished.
b) A monodic recitative, rounded off by a short rising and falling flourish
c) A passage based on a sombre isorhythmic ostinato on the pedals. This section is punctuated and concluded by a raucously reiterated low C.
b) is then repeated against a counterpoint
d) features the sounds of nature: a "water-drop staccato" (Messiaen's words) punctuated by birdsong.

Try to find Jennifer Bate's recording, that very low C resonates impressively at the huge Beauvais Cathedral.

And for some deeply spiritual music that's not necessarily Christian, check Guillou's organ version for Liszt's Orpheus and Prometheus:


----------



## TxllxT

Muti is the best.


----------



## Joe B

KristinkaApelsinka said:


> Hello)
> Please, help me find powerful church music like Widor's Surrexit a mortuis, Lizt's Ressurexit, Mozart's and Verdi's Dies Irae and etc.
> I don't like barocco and opera singing in religion music) Love organ, kettle drums and powerful choir
> What you can advice?


These 3 works are fairly recent compositions. They may or may not be up your alley, but they are at least worth a quick listen:

3rd movement from Paul Melore's "Sabat Mater"






or Ola Gjeilo's "Dark Night of the Soul"






or Will Todd's "Man Unkind"


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Privet, Kristinka! What do you think about this:


----------



## chromatic owl

I recommend this (one of my personal favourites):


----------



## Lisztian




----------



## Botschaft

How could there yet be no mention of Bach's mass in B minor?

Brahms' requiem, while not strictly church music (though neither is Verdi's), is probably more in line with what you're looking for than anything else.






or his _Song of Destiny_:


----------

